# Black Feather Horse Rescue Horses!



## blackfeatherhorserescue (Jan 25, 2008)

These are some of the horses we have at Black Feather Horse Rescue!











































More to come!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just fell in love with the paint in the 3rd picture...


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I just fell in love with the paint in the 3rd picture...


OMG I did too!!!!!
They are all sooo cute! Especially the Paint


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i want the itty bitty fuzzy one at the bottom!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG soo cute...the Paint also caught my eye, but that black in the 1st pic is just gorgeous.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

That is a beautiful paint. Is she a true Medicine hat paint?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First one is so great. I loved the color.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> i want the itty bitty fuzzy one at the bottom!



ME TOO... Wanna thumb wrestle for the little one? :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I too LOVE the paint in the 3rd pic. ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!


----------

